# Any good tennis players nearby?



## xxxxxxxxxxCarmen schmidt (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi there. I am Carmen Schmidt from the UK, married to an Egyptian and living in Nasr City fairly near to City Stars.
I don't know any expats at all!! 
Does anyone nearby play a good standard of tennis? I used to play in the Surrey Leagues Grade C & D. 
Thanks, Carmen


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere (May 10, 2009)

Hi Carmen,

I am novice tennis player, so I don't think I'd provide you with much competition. However, I love playing just to get exercise, I haven't been able to find any accessible tennis courts in Cairo. All of the courts I'm aware of are part of clubs that carry hefty membership fees. I'm just wondering if you or anyone else knows of courts that are more accessible and if you'd be interested in playing with someone of my level for the exercise/fun benefit.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxCarmen schmidt (Mar 4, 2009)

onefoothere_onefootthere said:


> Hi Carmen,
> 
> I am novice tennis player, so I don't think I'd provide you with much competition. However, I love playing just to get exercise, I haven't been able to find any accessible tennis courts in Cairo. All of the courts I'm aware of are part of clubs that carry hefty membership fees. I'm just wondering if you or anyone else knows of courts that are more accessible and if you'd be interested in playing with someone of my level for the exercise/fun benefit.


Hi there - you didn't say your name or where you live! ... I play at El Shams @ Hieropolis which does have a joining fee and a yearly membership fee. I don't know of any other courts as I have not been here very long. My husband is a novice player.. I am trying to teach him, so I really do want tennis of a good standard. I don't know any ex-pats at all and so cannot ask them about courts on oyur behalf. Sorry. Kind regards, Carmen


----------



## Alk (May 10, 2009)

*Tennis*

Hello Carmen,
I live in Katameya, and been playing tennis since 15 years, therefore am looking for someone with a good level if you are interessted?
Sincerely
Alain





Carmen schmidt said:


> Hi there - you didn't say your name or where you live! ... I play at El Shams @ Hieropolis which does have a joining fee and a yearly membership fee. I don't know of any other courts as I have not been here very long. My husband is a novice player.. I am trying to teach him, so I really do want tennis of a good standard. I don't know any ex-pats at all and so cannot ask them about courts on oyur behalf. Sorry. Kind regards, Carmen


----------

